# Tire sizes



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I always use this calc: Tire Size Comparison

Hard to believe, but the old Cruze tire size (the 215s) is 1.3" taller than the newer size (205s). Your speedo will be "slow" by a couple mph.
Looked at a '19 Cruze the other day,, and the OEM tires looked like little donuts on it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Why do you want to change the tire size away from stock?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PhillyTech said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT with the air pressure sensor system. The tires I have on the car are 205/55/16. I am getting new tires tomorrow and want to know if I can put 215/60R16 on my car. I want to put Bridgestone Turanza Quiet Track tires on my car. Will this work please help


Welcome Aboard!

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's 
Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze. 
What I did:
*Choosing new tires*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm guessing you probably could depending on wheel well clearance. The 215/60R16 is probably a cheaper size too. At least it was during my 10 year tenure with Goodyear.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Use the
*Tire Comparison*
Tire Size Calculator 
to get an idea what would be the speed difference. I use sometimes smaller size (and narrower) winter tires and if the display is indicating 70MPH, in reality I have only 67. Not a big deal but check the rim and the clearances to make sure the tire will fit.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's a large size difference. You may run into strut clearance issues.


----------

